
Getting Tech into the Boroughs - PretzelFisch
https://avc.com/2019/12/getting-tech-into-the-boroughs/
======
greenyoda
The biggest obstacle to locating any business outside of Manhattan is the
transit system. Most subway lines run between the outer boroughs and
Manhattan, and the regional commuter railroads (LIRR, NJ Transit, PATH and
Metro North) all terminate in Manhattan (or primarily in Manhattan, since LIRR
also has stations in Brooklyn and Queens). Thus, locating a business outside
of Manhattan greatly reduces the area from which it can recruit employees.

------
PretzelFisch
The op is a VC and I am not sure what their angle is. But when tech jobs came
to San Francisco, there was gentrification how is that really a benefit to the
current community? Where is the proof that most of the promised 25, of jobs
won't go to new community members that put pressure on the current residents
to move out?

